# Monitor geht nicht in Standby



## dj*viper (6. Februar 2010)

hey leute,

hab gestern meine neuen teile bekommen, alles zusammengebaut (siehe signatur ) und win 7 64bit installiert. alles läuft bis auf daß der monitor nicht mehr in den standby geht nach der eingestellten zeit. es wird zwar dunkel das bild, aber der monitor ist noch an. es ist einfach ein schwarzes bild mit hintergrundbeleuchtung zu sehen. vorher ging das ja sonst immer bei mir. hab alles mögliche versucht, das problem zu beseitigen aber das krieg ich irgendwie nicht hin, kein plan woran das liegen könnte. kann vllt jemand helfen?
danke schonmal


----------



## dj*viper (7. Februar 2010)

pls help

weiss keiner bescheid?


----------



## jürgen123456 (7. Februar 2010)

Ich denke mal du benutzt den letzten Ati Treiber (10.1)der hat wohl einen Standbyfehler. Monitor geht bei mir auch nicht in den Standby nehme einfach einen Treiber davor oder warte auf den nächsten Treiber_Release._


----------



## dj*viper (7. Februar 2010)

ok danke, werde es mal probieren.
ich sag dann obs geht


----------



## dj*viper (7. Februar 2010)

jo, es hat geklappt. lag echt da dran.
das ist aber ein dummer fehler...woher soll ich denn da drauf kommen?
vielen dank nochmal


----------

